# SEPT 30 BMOQ



## gilbertk2000 (15 Sep 2013)

Hello fellow Officer Cadets for the course starting on sept 30th, let's get acquainted  

Aerospace Control ... flying in from Toronto

Who else?


----------



## reganm (24 Sep 2013)

Greetings,

I am also aerospace control  Flying in from Victoria. See you soon!


----------

